# 2 fancy doves for adoption - A Helping Wing, Blairstown, NJ



## jen_AHelpingWing (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

I was searching for a dove friendly forum and found Pigeon Talk. We have two beautiful doves that have been at our shelter for a bit and I am searching for avenues to find a wonderful home for them. Two males, so they cannot be caged together, but they look like brothers. They currently live in a double stack cage and we would be happy to include the cage to anyone adopting both of them. We would love to find a home for them, so special adoption fee of $100 including cage and their setups. They are very nice, not terribly social, but I have to apologize, not sure if doves are usually overly social, they do enjoy hanging out and watching all the activities going on. 

If anyone is near Blairstown, NJ, we would love to hear from you!! I personally live in Center Valley, PA and I am at the shelter typically once a week, so I'll be happy to even bring them to Center Valley if that makes it closer or easier drive for a dove loving home! 

Both boys are posted on petfinder. All birds at the shelter have standard blood screening done and both boys are happy and healthy! 

Their names are Thomas and Jefferson (yes someone was very patriotic!!). I cannot seem to upload pics, so including their petfinder links! 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29986858/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29986840/


----------

